
Time Crystals a new state of matter - and now we can create them - EGreg
http://www.sciencealert.com/it-s-official-time-crystals-are-a-new-crazy-state-of-matter-and-now-we-can-create-them
======
EGreg
Does this mean perpetual motion machines are possible after all?

~~~
I_am_neo
No, the energy would be an exchange of mass, if I under stand it the right way

~~~
EGreg
Can you elaborate?

